# Break Pedal posistion sensor replaced 3x



## MacDad40 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello I own a 2011 Cruze. I love the car and have an issue with the break pedal position sensor. I bought the car in December 2010 and have 8229 miles on it as of 3/2012. My problem is that I got a check engine light @ 3229 miles / 5-2011. I took to dealer for service and was told it was the break position sensor code # p0570. H2642 break position sensor internal fault they replaced it. Car ran fine then again @ 4491 miles / 7-2011, check engine light back to dealer for service to be told the same problem again. This time they had the car for 2 days and did the GM bulletin H9754 service on the same break position sensor. Well you quessed it back in the shop 3/2012 / 8229 miles and the break position sensor is bad again. With out car for 2 more days. What seems to be the deal here 3x in a year on a low milage car. Is this a problem or what? Anybody else have the same issue?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I had my steering position sensor replaced twice in a matter of 1 week.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On the third trip I would tell them to start looking at what's causing the sensor to trigger. I suspect something else is going on. Tell them to get GM involved if they need to but that replacing the sensor yet again isn't sufficient.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

It's brake, not break.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> It's brake, not break.


Well, it did "Break" three times.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Start checking NY's lemon law. Is this the 4th time the car's been in for the same issue? It's high time you started mentioning the lemon law to the dealer. Get all the documentation in order showing the attempts to repair, and the re-occurrence of the issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MacDad40 said:


> Hello I own a 2011 Cruze. I love the car and have an issue with the break pedal position sensor. I bought the car in December 2010 and have 8229 miles on it as of 3/2012. My problem is that I got a check engine light @ 3229 miles / 5-2011. I took to dealer for service and was told it was the break position sensor code # p0570. H2642 break position sensor internal fault they replaced it. Car ran fine then again @ 4491 miles / 7-2011, check engine light back to dealer for service to be told the same problem again. This time they had the car for 2 days and did the GM bulletin H9754 service on the same break position sensor. Well you quessed it back in the shop 3/2012 / 8229 miles and the break position sensor is bad again. With out car for 2 more days. What seems to be the deal here 3x in a year on a low milage car. Is this a problem or what? Anybody else have the same issue?





MacDad40,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number, current mileage and the dealership that you have been working with? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

